# Suggestions List shows programs I already have Season Passes for!



## n21jc (Mar 17, 2006)

My Suggestions List is always at least 1/4 filled up with suggestions for shows which I already have Season Passes for! How stupid is that?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's because (1) the shows you record already have thumbs-up(s), and (2) because you have a SP, you like the show.. Tivos seem to assume you haven't already seen every episode and thus you want to see reruns..


----------



## n21jc (Mar 17, 2006)

So, how do I get my Suggestions to stop suggesting shows I already have Season Passes for?


----------



## pjhartman (Jan 21, 2002)

n21jc said:


> So, how do I get my Suggestions to stop suggesting shows I already have Season Passes for?


Give the program a thumbs-down. It'll still record with the SP but it should not as a suggestion.


----------



## n21jc (Mar 17, 2006)

But, then how will Tivo know what shows I like to base its suggestions on if the only shows I like I already have SPs for?


----------



## pjhartman (Jan 21, 2002)

Go to Suggestions and see what TiVo has on tap. Thumbs-up the ones you think you'll like. Thumb down the ones you know you won't like.


----------

